# 87 Monte Carlo LT1 Swap questions



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

If I use my original 2004r tranny what do I do with the wiring from the ecm for the 4l60e tranny that came on the LT1? How hard is it to hide all the wiring? Anyone have any detailed pics of the swap done on a Gbody? And will the factory Gbody radiator work?


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

Use the 4L60E. It is much stronger than the 200-4R.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Apr 10 2011, 11:09 AM~20303128
> *If I use my original 2004r tranny what do I do with the wiring from the ecm for the 4l60e tranny that came on the LT1? How hard is it to hide all the wiring? Anyone have any detailed pics of the swap done on a Gbody? And will the factory Gbody radiator work?
> *


the LT1 has oil cooler lines that need to go to a cooler on the radiator, or a seperate cooler, or delete the lines. The radiator will work but with mods, like fan and hoses and coolers


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool+Apr 10 2011, 08:32 PM~20305795-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x305 better to get an f-body radiator or buy a tranny cooler...

the only issue you will have is the lock-up, on the 2004r it works with the fatcory ecm,so your overdrive wont work unless you leave the stock ecm to engage and disengage the lock-up or you can buy the b/m lock up module and set it to whatever speed you want the overdrive to kick in or the poor mans way is to just wire a toggle switch from the tranny so that u can switch the overdrive/lockup on and off so that you wont kill the converter/tranny.


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

> *incorrect,2004r has better gear ratio and a built up 2004r is bulletproof up to 1000whp*


Stock, the 4L60E is MUCH stronger than a STOCK 200-4R.


----------



## 53trokita (May 17, 2005)

J


> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Apr 10 2011, 10:09 AM~20303128
> *If I use my original 2004r tranny what do I do with the wiring from the ecm for the 4l60e tranny that came on the LT1? How hard is it to hide all the wiring? Anyone have any detailed pics of the swap done on a Gbody? And will the factory Gbody radiator work?
> *


Here's a detailed swap with pics step by step http://www.pdfdownloadfree.com/vw.php?p=Lt...k.pdf&s=8976.61


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Apr 10 2011, 09:36 PM~20306284
> *the LT1 has oil cooler lines that need to go to a cooler on the radiator, or a seperate cooler, or delete the lines.  The radiator will work but with mods, like fan and hoses and coolers
> *


You don't actually NEED the oil cooler lines, though of course it's not a bad idea to have them. They weren't even factory on many cars. While my one '94 Fleetwood Brougham has the oil cooler lines, my 2 other '94 Fleetwoods do not have them. 


(Not trying to argue. Just saying they're easy to eliminate. There are bigger issues with the swap than this.)


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

So all the wiring that went to the 4l60e can be left out and it isnt gonna change the way the computer controls the engine?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Apr 12 2011, 07:46 PM~20322581
> *So all the wiring that went to the 4l60e can be left out and it isnt gonna change the way the computer controls the engine?
> *


nope,but u still have to program the vats bypass and depending if your keeping o2 sensors or not will need programming aswell.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Im gonna keep o2 sensors but no cats. I know people in MIA put LS1 engine in Gbodies all the time is all that wiring hard to hide? The harness I have for looks like a whole lot.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

And can I use an external electric fuel pump? If so can someone suggest a good one? The engine will be stock for now


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Apr 13 2011, 07:37 PM~20331923
> *Im gonna keep o2 sensors but no cats. I know people in MIA put LS1 engine in Gbodies all the time is all that wiring hard to hide? The harness I have for looks like a whole lot.
> *


is the harness stock or made?hiding the wires isnt too hard just time consuming to do it right.and best advice i can give you is do the wiring right the first time or you will have tons of headaches along the way.

you can call my buddy joe at psi performance he will answer everything for you.

http://www.lt1conversion.com/


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Thanks and Im trying to use the factory harness and Ill give him a call


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

LT1 Swap .com He flashed my computer and he also sells reworked harnesses.


----------



## TJjones (Mar 24, 2013)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> is the harness stock or made?hiding the wires isnt too hard just time consuming to do it right.and best advice i can give you is do the wiring right the first time or you will have tons of headaches along the way.
> 
> you can call my buddy joe at psi performance he will answer everything for you.
> 
> http://www.lt1conversion.com/




What is psi performance's number?


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

jayoldschool said:


> Stock, the 4L60E is MUCH stronger than a STOCK 200-4R.


I'm running a 700r4 cause no need of the computer I've read on a topic on here to stay away from 4l60e cause they use a computer.

Lt1swap.com is the place to go for ecu programing and Harnesses


----------

